# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gramatikë dhe rregulla drejtshkrimi shqip

## alvi

Kerkoj ndihmen e Forumistave dhe te moderatoreve!
Ketu le te flasim per gramatiken dhe rregullat e drejteshkrimit te shqipes, pasi shume nga ne kane filluar ta harrojne.
Le te fillojme me emrin.
Emri, me duket se ka gjini, dhe me duket se lakohet.
Kush di rregulla per emrin le ti shkruaje.
Me vone le te flasim per foljet, peremrat, mbiemrat e keshtu me rradhe.
Moderatoret le te fshijne c'do koment jashte teme, ndersa anetaret e forumit le te ndihmojne me pyetje dhe me pergjigje.
PRa EMRI, cfare rregullash permban shqipja per emrin.
Ne kete menyre ma merr mendja se do na rifreskohet shqipja dhe rregullat e saj.
Faleminderit!

----------


## dikeafajtore

EMER - quhet ajo pjese e ndryshueshme e ligjerates qe tregon nje frymor, send, gjendje apo nje veprim te senderzuar.

Gezon keto kategori:

1. Gjini (femerore/mashkullore/asnjanese)

a. Emrat qe ne rasen emerore /trajte e shquar/ numur njejes marrin mbaresen -a,  i perkasin gjinise Femerore.
b. Emrat qe ne rasen emerore/trajte e shquar/ numur njejes marrin mbaresen  -i, -u i perkasin gjinise mashkullore
c Emrat e tipit : Ballet, ujet, te zinjte (e ullirit) , dhjamet etj qe sot nuk perodren gjeresisht, i perkasin gjinise Asnjanese

2. Numur(njejes/shumes)

Mal/Mal-e

3. Rase (emerore, gjinore, dhanore, kallzore, rrjedhore)

E--mal/mal-i
GJ--i, e, te ,se mal-i/ mal-it
Dh--mal-i/mal-it
K--mal-i/mal-in
Rr- (prej) mal-i/ mal-it

4  Trajte(e pashquar/e shquar)

Nje mal/ mal-i
5. I pervecem/i pergjithshem

Ermal/ mal

6. Abstrakt/Konkret

Mall / mal

Per sa i perket funksioneve sintaksore te emrit ne fjali, Emri sherben si:

1. Kryefjale ( DIELLI shkelqen.)
2. Kundrinor (Djali hapi LIBRIN)/(Ai i thirri MENDJES)
3. Rrethanor ( E gjeti ne SHTEPI -rrethanor vendi) Ka shume lloje te tjera rrethanoresh.
4. Kallzuesor (Ai u emerua DREJTOR)
5. Percaktor ( Rruga e DIJES eshte e gjate...)




P.s PO mu kujtua gje tjeter do ta hedh ketu.
Thnx Alvo se me kujtove sezonin e provimeve :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Falenderoj Alvin per kete teme te domosdoshme per ne qe i themi vetes Shqiptare dhe "dikeafajtore" per lajmerimin e mjaftueshem kundrejt shqipes.
Saper emrat, sipas punimeve te mia dhe dy shokeve te mi  kan dale ne pah disa gjera teper interesante reth emrave, qe ndahen ne te pergjithshme dhe te pervecem.

Problemi 1, pse nderkohe qe  gati te gjithe zgjedhimet   ne shumicen e gjuheve indoeuropiane ekzistojne  "para'emra" (se kam fjalen te per'emrat) ose elemente shquese ne gjuhen tone nuk ndodh nje gje e tille (pervec gjinores, qe prap nuk eshte 100%) psh. gjer. {das, die, der} greq. {i, to, o...} it. {il, la, lo...} etj. 
Perfunduam ne mendimin se ne gjuhen shqipe rolin e  "para'emrave"  e  luajne vet prapashtesat (ose mbaresat) dmth. nga mbaresa [a] [i] [u] etj, nuk kuptojme vetem gjinin dhe numrin e emrit por edhe qe ndodhet ne rasen emerore ose dhanore. Ky eshte dhe shakku qe ne Shqipen nuk ndodh asnje perjashtim dmth, nje emer qe mabron me {a} te jet mashkullore, gje qe ndodh shpesh me gjuhet e tjera psh. gre. {nisos} megjithese mbaron me [os] eshte femerore dhe jo mashkullore sic duhej.
Problemi 2.
Dime qe ne gjuhen protoindoeuropiane ekzistonin 9 rasa , ne latinisht ekzistonin 6 rasa dhe ne greqishten e vjeter 5 rasa pse ne gramatiken shqipe te ekzistojne vetem 4 rasa.
Sipas kerkimve te bera vertetuam se ne shqip nuk ekzistojne 4 rasa por 5, rasa e peste eshte "rasa thirese" (nuk e di a permendet ne Gramatikat tona). "Rasa thirese"  ,eshte gje e radhe per nje gjuhe , kjo rase perdoret kur therasim dike psh. [o arjano], [o leta], qe perbehet nga "para'emri" dhe emri i pervetshem i pashquar. Kjo rase ekzistonte ne gramtiken e lashte greke por me kalimin e kohes u shduk , dhe sot nuk perdoret ne greqisht dhe atje rasa thirese u perdorte nga melodia {o} dhe emri.
falemiNDERit

----------


## babetironsja

emrat i morrem vesh un po nis me foljet se i kom me provime.kohet: e thjeshta / e tashme/ e pakryer/ e kryer e thjesht.; kohet e perbera / kryer/ me se e kryer/ e kryer e shkuar/ e ardhme e ardhme e perbere. pjesore/ paskajore/ percjellore/ mohorja.

 deftore.     
tashme                e pakryer          e kryer e thjesht
laj-hem                   laja-hesha           lava-u

kryer      e se e kryer    e ktyer e shkuar
kam-jam-lare   kisha-isha lare    pata-qeshe-lare

e ardhme     e ardhme e perbere
dote lahem    do te kem-jem lare

lidhore
tashme   e pakryer    me se e kryer    kryer
te laj       te laja       te kisha-isha lare  te kem-jem lare

kushtore

tashme            kryer
do te laja         do te kisha-ish lare

habitore
tashme    e pakryer     kryer        me se e kryer
lakam   lakesha    paskam-qenkam lare    paskesha-qekesha lar

deshirore
tashme    kryer
lafsha       paca-qofsh lare

urdherore
tashme         
ti laj 
ju lani

pjesorja
lare

paskajorja 
forma veprore                    jo veprore
per te lare                          per t'u lare

percjellorja
forma veprore                        jo veprore
duke lare                              duke u lare

mohorja
veprore                              jo veprore
pa lare                                   pa u lare


u bubu sa qekan u lodha per koken time. heren tjeter po ju shkruj prap ato gjonat e tjera qe di
pacim.


ju lani

----------


## katana

tani qe i lexoj postimet e me siperme po e kuptoj sa shume kam harruar (ato c'fare kisha mesuar deri ne klase te gjashte) dhe sa shume te tjera qe nuk arrita kurre ti mesoj ne bankat e shkolles "Demir Gashi" Nuk e di nese duhet te me vjere turp qe kam harruar apo keqardhje. Ndoshta duhet te ngushelloj veten duke i thene "S'pate faj! Ti ike pas klases se 6 dhe atje ku u largove nuk kishe si ti mbaje gjalle ne te njejten kohe qe mesoje gramatiken e anglishtes, dhe nuk kishe ku e si te mesoje me shume" 
Shume faleminderit dhe ju lutem vazhdoni.

----------


## ornament

Ndersa mua Katana me vjen keq per brezin tend qe megjithese emigruar te vegjel mbas prinderve, s'kane arritur te integrohen ne jeten e re, e as te asimilojne te vjetren.
Breza te tille quhen "breza te humbur".

----------


## Henri

Hej hej hej, Ornament, larg cimbisjet me vajzat e mia  :djall i nevrikosur:  

mbiemri - tregon nje karakteristike, gjendje, veti te emrit te cilin shoqeron.

Ndahet ne: 
i nyjshem, - i paster, e zgjuar, te shendetshem, dhe 
i panyjshem - mashkullor, punetor etj. 

Me ndihmoni ca ju qe keni akoma librat ne duar, se diku ketu duhet te shtoja dallimin midis mbiemrit te panyjshem dhe ndajfoljeve  :buzeqeshje: 

Mbiemri merr gjinine, rasen dhe numrin e emrit te cilin shoqeron. 

pra, mbiemri ka gjini mashkullore, femerore, numrin njejes dhe shumes dhe lakohet njesoj si emri:

Rasa emerore: vajza e ndershme
Rasa gjinore: (i, e, te, se  vajzes) se ndershme
Rasa dhanore: (vajzes) se ndershme
Rasa kallezore: (kë?) vajze te ndershme
Rasa Rrjedhore: (prej) vajzes se ndershme.

po e le me kaq dhe po kerkoj ndonje liber gramatike, klasa e 5 mundesisht  :buzeqeshje:  se do kalojme tek ndajfoljet e togfjaleshat e kundrinoret moj aman! Vetem vazhdojeni kush ka mundesi se me kenaqi!

----------


## katana

ca ti bejme kur u ndame keshtu rane(?)

po do qe kam ca prinder qe mundohen te shkretet qe te na asimilojne e te na integrojne. 

thanx mum

----------


## ornament

Kata ça them une ça kupton ti, INTEGRIM s'do te thote xhinsat e akulloren qe te blen babi (per me teper ai per keto te ka zhvendos ne amerike). Por qe ti po ashtu si une, nuk e vrasim mendjen per kombin e vendin ku jetojme (si amerikanet bie fjala) ngaqe nuk e ndjejme veten te tille, kjo na ben qe te diskutojme ketu ne forum.

ps; Henri, Paranoja siç duket filloka qe ne moshe te vogel me tu bo qeleshe, hehe!

----------


## babetironsja

o njerrez mos u merzisni ckemi juve se ne un qe kom ik nuk i maj mend po i kom provimet ne prandaj e shkrujta. mos u merzitsni se kjo eshte jeta. po do vij nje dite qe do ktheheni nje dite te gjithe. dhe do bashkohemi sic kemi qene njehere e nje kohe.

----------


## katana

kjo nuk eshte tema e duhur per ta vazhduar ate qe po shpaloset kshq ornament ose hapim nje tjeter ose... 

pershendetje

----------


## dikeafajtore

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Khalid_ 
*perSHENDETje 


Problemi 1, pse nderkohe qe  gati te gjithe zgjedhimet   ne shumicen e gjuheve indoeuropiane ekzistojne  "para'emra" (se kam fjalen te per'emrat) ose elemente shquese ne gjuhen tone nuk ndodh nje gje e tille (pervec gjinores, qe prap nuk eshte 100%) psh. gjer. {das, die, der} greq. {i, to, o...} it. {il, la, lo...} etj. 
Perfunduam ne mendimin se ne gjuhen shqipe rolin e  "para'emrave"  e  luajne vet prapashtesat (ose mbaresat) dmth. nga mbaresa [a] [i] [u] etj, nuk kuptojme vetem gjinin dhe numrin e emrit por edhe qe ndodhet ne rasen emerore ose dhanore.*  [QUOTE]

Khalid!
Kjo gje qe keni vene re ju eshte shume e vertete dhe e sakte dhe per kete arsye SHQIPJA konsiderohet gjuhe SINTETIKE, dmth elementet gramatikore me kalimin e kohes dhe nga nje perdorim i gjate dhe i shpeshte i bashkengjiten trupit te fjales. Ndersa italishtja, anglishtja apo gjermanishtja jane gjuhe ANALITIKE. 
Edhe dicka: Sa me e madhe te jete fuqia sintetizuese (ne kuptimin gramatikor) aq me e vjeter deshmohet kjo gjuhe. SHQIPJA, SANSKRITISHTJA, GREQISHTJA E VJETER, LATINISHTJA  etj, jae gjuhe te vjetra pikerisht per shkak te sintetizimit te tyre.



*Ky eshte dhe shkaku qe ne Shqipen nuk ndodh asnje perjashtim dmth, nje emer qe mbaron me {a} te jet mashkullore, gje qe ndodh shpesh me gjuhet e tjera psh. gre. {nisos} megjithese mbaron me [os] eshte femerore dhe jo mashkullore sic duhej.*

NE fakt desha te saktesoja se kjo dukuri ne shqip vihet re vetem tek disa emra te pervecem dhe jo tek te pergjithshmit. PSh:
KOLA, KOCOJA, PETROJA etj

*Problemi 2.
Dime qe ne gjuhen protoindoeuropiane ekzistonin 9 rasa , ne latinisht ekzistonin 6 rasa dhe ne greqishten e vjeter 5 rasa pse ne gramatiken shqipe te ekzistojne vetem 4 rasa.*

Realisht ne SHqip ekzistojne 5 rasa :

Emerore/ Gjinore/ Dhanore/Kallzore/ Rrjedhore

Ajo qe e dallon nje rase nga tjetra nuk eshte thjesht mbaresa, por funksioni sintaksor qe luajne ne fjali. Keshtu psh 
Rasa Emerore-------Kryefjale
Rasa  Gjinore---------Percaktor me drejtim
RAsa  Dhanore-------Kundrinor i zhdrejte
Rasa  Kallzore--------Kundrinor i drejte
Rasa Rrjedhore------Kundrinor me parafjale, rrethanor etj


*Sipas kerkimve te bera vertetuam se ne shqip nuk ekzistojne 4 rasa por 5, rasa e peste eshte "rasa thirese" (nuk e di a permendet ne Gramatikat tona). "Rasa thirese"  ,eshte gje e ralle per nje gjuhe , kjo rase perdoret kur therasim dike psh. [o arjano], [o leta], qe perbehet nga "para'emri" dhe emri i pervetshem i pashquar.*

Rasa Thirrore ka ekzistuar ne gramatikat shqipe deri vone, dmth deri para 20 vjetesh( ne mos gaboj). Por gjuhetaret kane arritur ne konkluzionin se ajo seshte gje tjeter vetem rasa emerore me nje pasthirrme perpara. Dmth i mungon funksioni sintaksor i mirefillte.


* Kjo rase ekzistonte ne gramtiken e lashte greke por me kalimin e kohes u shduk , dhe sot nuk perdoret ne greqisht dhe atje rasa thirese u perdorte nga melodia {o} dhe emri.*

E vertete! Kjo verteton dhe nje here qofte dhe nepermjet nje rase qe tani eshte rudhur si funksion, se shqipja ashtu si dhe greqishtja jane te njekohshme.

Pershendetje 

Dikea

----------


## Pellazgu

A ka njeri këtu që mendon se paskajorja "me" është e vlefshme gjuhësisht që të përdoret apo mjafton forma toskërishte "për të"?
Më kthjellët:
"Me puna" apo  "për të punuar"
Që të mos e politizojmë bashkëbisedimin, ju lutem mos ta fusim Enverin në këtë mes.
********
A ju duket varfëri ghuhësore sepse kur duhet të përkthejmë nga anglishtja në shqip nuk përcillet plotësisht domethënja?
P.Sh.
Announcing the new product to cure acne= Duke njoftuar produktin e ri për të shëruar puçrrat! (?)
Apo:
Working for food! = Duke punuar për ushqim! (?!) apo : Punoj për ushqim! 
Kjo e fundit duket si më e përshtatshme, ama, në anglisht ajo përkthehet: I work for food dhe jo : Working for food. Përndryshe do të qe: I am working for food, që në shqip del: Unë po punoj për ushqim. 
Si mendoni, kush ka mangësi, shqipja apo anglishtja? (ata që e njohin anglishten)
****
Vëre një përparësi që ka shqipja në lidhësat: ose , apo.
Ose- përdoret në të gjitha llojet e fjalive, me përjashtim të atyre pyetëse, që ia lë vendin përdorimit të lidhëses "apo". Kjo e fundit, nganjëherë përdoret edhe në fjali dëftore, psh: Të gjithë politikanët gënjejnë se ua do puna, apo edhepse janë gatuar të tillë. Në këtë rast nuk shkon përdorimi i lidhëses ose në vend të apo-së. 
Kurrë nuk mund të jetë fjali pyetëse kjo: A dëshironi çaj ose kafe? 
Mund t'i vësh njëqin shenja pikëpyetjeje në fund të kësaj fjalie e njëqind a në fillim. Kjo fjali është normale vetëm tek shqiptarët në Maqedoni dhe në Kosovë. Lidhësja "apo" nuk është e njëjtë me togfjalëshin " A po?" Kjo shpesh ngatërrohet nga përdoruesit e shpeshtë të saj, kryesisht nga Shqiptarë të Kosovës. Apo- ka qëllim krahasimi në fjalitë pyetëse dhe kurrësesi nuk mund të zëvëndësohet me ose.
********
Një pyetje për shqiptarët që dijnë gjuhë të tjera veç anglishtes:
A kanë gjuhët tjera që dini ju mënyrë urdhërore, si në shqip:
-Shpejto!
-Mbaro!
-Ndal, Sigurohu, Kalo! 
Nëse jo, a e shihni përparësi të shqipes pasjen e kësaj forme.
E kam fjalën këtu: A ndryshon folja si në shqip në rastin e mësipërm: Shpejton=Shpejto, Mbaron-mbaro, ndalesh-ndal, sigurohesh-sigurohu, kalon-kalo.
Po mënyrën dëshirore a e kanë gjuhët që njihni ju:
-Plaç! Ku i pate sytë që u qorrofsh!
-O, ty të ardhtë e mira në derë që e paske hapur këtë temë!
Po mënyrën habitore a e kanë?
Ti i thënkërke fukarallëkut: Ku të kam parë-me këtë dituri që paskërke!
A e di se si më duket anglishtja para shqipes mua (përsa i përket këtyre shembujve të mësipërm) si mjaullitje macesh e jo si gjuhë. Unë e njoh anglishten me rrënjë dhe nuk është se s'e njoh.
Unë nuk habitem me ftohtësinë anglofone si njerëz sepse u mungon e përkëdhelura njerëzore me fjalë. Gjuha është pasqyrim edhe i ndjenjave njerëzore, gjë që cilësdo gjuhë që t'i mungojë, i mungon edhe kulturës së atij populli. (Oh, më falni se e politizova paksa) Mund ta pasurosh sa të duash gjuhën me huazime, por po qe se i mungojnë format që ka shqipja ( apo cilado gjuhë tjetër që i ka), është vdekurinë!

----------


## Tal Aga

Tungjatë Pellazg.
Do t'i bëja ca saktësime në lidhje me ç' ke shkruar më sipër.
- Në Kosovë askush nuk thotë " A dëshironi çaj ose kafe?", atje të pyesin "A do çaj a kafe?", kjo a është formë e shkurtër e apo; kurse për ose atje përdoret (në të folme, pra) ja, psh. "ja unë ja ti" = "ose unë ose ti" në letrarçe.
- Sa i përket urdhërores, në finlandisht është e njëjta sikur në shqip, kurse habitorja dhe  dëshirorja mungojnë.

----------


## Dita

Te trajtimi i EMRIT.

Emra si: te punuarit, te mesuarit, te degjuarit, te kenduarit, te vallezuarit, etj. a quhen EMRA FOLJORE ????
Origjina nga pjesorja e foljeve.


Lakim te vecante kane emrat si:

perrua - perroi 
krua - kroi 
zgjua - zgjoi
ftua - ftoi
etj.


nje perrua
i/e nje perroi
nje perroi
nje perrua
prej nje perroi

perroi
i/e perroit
perroit
perroi
prej perroit

ca perrenj
i/e ca perrenjve
ca perrenjve
ca perrenj
prej ca perrenjve

perrenjte
i/e perrenjve
perrenjve
perrenjte
prej perrenjve






Dallimi midis mbiemrit dhe ndajfoljeve

Megjithese mund te jene te panyjshem, mbiemrat lakohen sipas emrit te cilin ato shoqerojne. Ndersa ndajfoljet nuk pesojne ndryshim ne forme dhe qendrojne te lidhura me foljen ne nje fjali.


Me duket se behet dhe dallimi i mbiemrave foljore???
Rrjedhin nga pjesorja e foljes dhe marrin perpara I/E/TE si nje mbiemer.


A jane te sakte percaktimet _Emer Foljor, Mbiemer Foljor_????




Forma infinitive "me punue", "me mesue" e keshtu me radhe te gjithe foljet. Eshte gjynah qe eshte menjanuar nga gjuha e njehsuar shqipe.

Eshte mangesi, qe kur ne bejme perkthim nga gjuhe te tjera, te mos kemi formen infinitive, por ta perkthejme fjalen direkt ne veten e pare numer njejes.

----------


## Dita

trajta e shquar, rasa kallezore: perroi-n

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Dikea , te pergezoje per diturine qe ke mbi shqipen.
Kerkoj te falur kur thash pse ne shqip ka 4 rasa (duke haruar rasen rjedhore). Saper "rasen thirese" besoje se duhet te hyje prap ne gramatikat tona, sepse sepse nuk eshte e njejta gje me emeroren derisa ka tingullin {o} perpara dhe shpesh mer mbaresen {o} te emrat mashkullor por ja gjithmone psh. {o Arjan} {o Arjano}.
 Shqipja eshte gjuhe "klitike" qe ka disa karakteristika "sintetike" .  
falemiNDERit

----------


## Tal Aga

Me shëndet qofsh edhe ti Khalid,
e ke gabim shembullin që e ke marrë te thirrorja (rasa thirrore e jo thirrëse) sepse nuk është {o Arjano } por është {O Arian o (oo) / O Arjan o (oo)}. Kjo o-ja në fund (ose o- e zgjatur më shpesh) është gjithsesi ndaras nga Arjan/Arian, kurse Arjano është një emër tërësisht tjetër pra i tjetër personi nga Arjan. Ta marrim edhe një shembull tjetër: le të kemi dy veta njërin me emër Armand dhe tjetrin me emrin Armando, kështu në thirrore dotë kemi:
O Armand;        O Armando dhe respektivisht
O Armand o;     O Armando o.

E kështu me radhë...

----------


## elbasan

Pellazgu,

menyren urdherore e kane edhe frengjishtja, italishtja, spanjishtja dhe gjermanishtja.

Ndersa deshiroren nuk e kane. Ne vend te saj perdorin emra, ose shprehje foljore ne menyren deftore (koha e tashme) apo ne menyren lidhore. P.sh. ne themi:

"U trashëgofsh(i)!" kur martohen njerezit. Ne gjermanisht thuhet "ich gratuliere" (une uroj; m. deftore, k. tashme) dhe ne italisht "congratulazione" (urime;emer).

"E gëzofsh / ta gëzosh!" ose "E mbajtsh me shëndet!" kur urojme te tjere qe kane blere diçka te re. Ne gjuhet e tjera mjaftohen vetem duke thene qe te shkon, apo shume e bukur.

"Rroftë Mbreti!", "Es lebe der Koenig!" ne gjermanisht dhe "Vive le roi!" ne frengjisht. Folja ne gjermanisht eshte ne Konjunktiv dhe ne frengjisht ne subjonctif ( keto dy menyra perkthehen ne shqip me deshiroren dhe habitoren ).

Si perfundim, Shqipja shpreh me sakte dhe qarte ndjenjat dhe deshirat tona, sesa gjuhet e mesiperme.

Me respekt, elbasan

----------


## Pellazgu

U bë kohë e gjatë qysh kur jam shkëputur nga bangat shkollore shqipe. Nuk i vjen rasti që të përmend termat gramatikore, edhepse shqipen, them se e flas bukur. Kam harruar dhe vë re se shumëkush vuan nga harresa .  A mundeni, ju lutem që të postoni përkufizimet e të gjithë përbërsave të gjuhës shqipe, si psh: Emri, mbiemri, folja, fjala, parafjala,ndajfolja, përcaktori, kundrinori, ndajshtimi, togfjalëshi, rrënja, parashtesa, prapashtesa, theksi,kryeradha, paragrafi, kryefjala, kallxuesi, rrethanori, llojet e fjalive-dëftore, pyetëse, lidhore, rrjedhore, etj..., lakimi, zgjedhimi, rasat, kohët e foljes a ku di unë tjetër se ç'hyn në terminologjinë e e asaj që i themi gjuhë shqipe si lëndë. 
Ju lutem edhe një herë: Postoni përkufizimet të shoqëruara me shembuj për secilin element. Pastaj, po shenjat e pikësimit?
Kjo meriton një temë më vehte, pasi (jo pasiqë siç shpesh ja këpusin edhe në mjetet e lajmërimit në Kosovë), pothuajse të gjithë gabojmë në përdorimin e mirëfilltë, me vend të tyre. Ajo që pakkush mund të gabojë është pika dhe pikëpyetja ndërsa kur vjen puan tek presja, pikëpresja, dy pikat, viza ndarëse, rrokjet se si ndahen, pikëçuditësja (edhe e shoqërur me pikëpyetjen), kllapat, thonjëzat, e ku di unë se çfarë hyn tjetër në ato që i themi shenja pikësimi.
Ju faleminderit!

----------

